# Phaius Lady Ramona Harris 'Looking @ You'



## tocarmar (Apr 23, 2011)

Here is my Phaius. The whole plant.







The flower. It is starting to darken up some. There is only 2 flowers open now but it has 5 buds left.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 23, 2011)

Beautiful -- plant and flower.


----------



## Shiva (Apr 23, 2011)

That's lovely!


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 23, 2011)

Fantastic lip!!

How large is the flower?


----------



## Ernie (Apr 23, 2011)

I like that one. Will have to look for it. I doesn't stare at the ground like tankervilleae


----------



## W. Beetus (Apr 23, 2011)

Stunning color!


----------



## tocarmar (Apr 23, 2011)

Erythrone said:


> Fantastic lip!!
> 
> How large is the flower?




It is 3 inches.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 23, 2011)

Nice. What are the parents?


----------



## NYEric (Apr 23, 2011)

nice.


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 24, 2011)

That's an interesting Phaius bloom, and (still?) a compact plant!!! Jean


----------



## s1214215 (Apr 24, 2011)

I think this is really a Gastrophaius, Phaius Gravesiae x Gastrorchis pulchra var. perrieri. 

Lovely hybrid.. I wish we could get this in Asia more easily

Brett


----------

